# Picasso painting with light



## Iron Flatline (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, I just found the most wonderful images of Pablo Picasso working with light. 

They can be seen at the Google/Life Site: Picasso Drawing With Light.

What's fascinating is that they make relatively high resolution versions available. I think I'll download a couple and hang them in the guest room.


----------



## jlykins (Dec 17, 2008)

Those are cool!


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 17, 2008)

Ooh I like those!


----------



## pm63 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. The running man one is particularly amazing - I've tried drawing figures when playing around with light painting but always get it wrong!


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 18, 2008)

sweet !!


----------



## craig (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful! Who is the photographer?

Love & Bass


----------



## icassell (Dec 18, 2008)

Old favorites of mine -- haven't seen them in ages.  Thanks for posting!

I think the photographer was Mili.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gjon_Mili

Ian


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 19, 2008)

craig said:


> Beautiful! Who is the photographer?



The late Gjon Mili.

Here are my versions











I used a little LED light toy.  If you search for "light painting" or "light graffiti" at Flickr there are some really creative photos.


----------



## icassell (Dec 19, 2008)

ksmattfish said:


> The late Gjon Mili.
> 
> Here are my versions
> 
> ...




I really like your first one!


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 19, 2008)

icassell said:


> ksmattfish said:
> 
> 
> > The late Gjon Mili.
> ...


Me too.

Are both of the shadows yours?


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 19, 2008)

No, I had a buddy hanging with me.


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 19, 2008)

Those are way cool! Good  job!


----------



## TWoods450 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok does the second one say "MAISY" I gotta know cause my wife is pregnant and if we have a girl the name is going to be maisy.



ksmattfish said:


> The late Gjon Mili.
> 
> Here are my versions
> 
> ...


----------

